# Nombre de jours déclarés



## Lynette78 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour et belle année 2023 à toutes . Un de mes PE ne me déclare que 19 jours par mois alors que je suis a temps complet et qu elle devrait donc noter 22 jours sur mon bulletin salaire . Cela fait 3 mois que je lui demande de rectifier et là elle me rétorque que si elle me met 22 jours au lieu de 19 cela lui baisse son cmg de 200€ a 180'€. Pensez vous que cela soit vrai j ai de larges doutes c est la première fois que cela m'arrive . Avec les autres parents je n ai jamais eu ce souci . Je vous remercie de vos réponses et je vous renouvelle encore mes  vœux .
Belle soirée


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Janvier 2023)

Pour un gros contrat comme ça, elle a le CMG complet donc selon ses revenus soit 187 et quelques, soit 314 et quelques.
200 ça n'existe pas


----------



## Lynette78 (1 Janvier 2023)

Merci beaucoup Nanou91 je m en doutais . Mais quel est son intérêt d agir ainsi je ne comprends pas .


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Janvier 2023)

J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas ce que ça lui apporte...


----------



## Lynette78 (1 Janvier 2023)

Mais oui c est cela que je ne comprends pas ....


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Vous devez insister auprès de votre employeur pour qu'elle rectifie les bs des 3 derniers mois car ils sont faux 

Le cmg est versé en fonction du salaire net déclaré et non sur les jours d'activité


----------



## Lynette78 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour Assmatzam. 
Ç est fait merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 
Belle journée à toutes


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

C'est surprenant en effet car il n'y a aucun intérêt.
Le nombre de jour déclarés est important uniquement pour vérifier que le PE ne paie pas son AM au delà du plafond CAF journalier, sans quoi il n'aura droit à aucune aide. Du coup déclarer moins de jours que ce qu'il paie en réalité est non seulement un contre sens mais une fausse déclaration. 
Même si ça lui rapportait quelque chose ce serait alors une somme indue, de la fraude. 
Pour démontrer si besoin que tu n'es pas complice d'une fausse déclaration il est important de lui demander par écrit de rectifier ( mail ou cahier de liaison ça marche dès lors que tu gardes une copie qui fera preuve), après tu n'es pas responsable de ce que le PE déclare. Le plus important pour toi est que ton salaire net versé corresponde bien au moins à ton contrat et le travail executé, que les IE et IR soient bien payées aussi sur le nombre de jours total de présence et pas moins.


----------



## Pioupiou (2 Janvier 2023)

bonjour,

Théoriquement aucun intérêt à diminuer les jours d'activité car cela augmente sont taux journalier au risque de dépasser le plafond. C'est plutôt l'inverse qu'il faut faire pour diminuer sont taux journalier. Dans l'absolue il y a fraude bien que je soies septique sur la réalité de ses affirmations. Il est impossible que le nombre de jour joue sur le montant du CMG car il n'y a aucune corrélation entre les deux calculs.
Le seul cas ou le CMG peut être inférieur à sa tranche c'est si le montant du salaire est inferieur au montant du CMG plus 15% car dans tout les cas il lui reste 15% minimum à sa charge.


----------

